# Laura Worden to be featured on the Discovery Channel!



## Rod Coulter (Apr 3, 2004)

Laura Worden to be featured on the Discovery Channel! 
Coming to Tacoma on April 9th is the film and production crew for the " Discovery Channel." 

Laura Worden will be a featured in an upcoming Discovery Show special and will be re-enacting the " Lizzie Borden Ax Murders ..." actually playing the " Lizzie Borden " character. 

I have been asked to assist in the filming by providing the technical direction and explaining the tactical applications of the different scenarios. 

Of course our goal will be to simplify the methodology used in the actual murders, as we all probably know in a situation such as this "intent" in the major factor of committing a crime of this magnitude. 

Hummm,,, Lizzie Borden - Laura Worden? Laura says when she gets done with me I might have to sleep with one eye open,,,, 

Maybe I better do the dishes, fix that broken cabinet hinge, and wash her car,,,, 

Or as Touttle the Turtle would say "Help me Mr. Wizard".... 

On the edge, Datu
_________________
Kelly S. Worden


----------

